# Not sure if i have IBS...?



## YoungGreg (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello my name is Greg,I am a 17 years old student and i live in Greece!I think that i might have IBS.

So everything started last year when i was at school(almost at the start of the new school year) and i felt that i wanted to go at the toilet(I remember my self going at the toilet 1 time every 2 days,or 1 everyday the most) and i wa sin class so ofcourse i was holding it.I never really had any problem to hold it when i rarely wanted to go when was at school so i did the same thing that day.Although that day,my bowel made an embarrasing noise,i was so embarrassed,my friend heard it too :S!When i went to home i went at the toilet but my poop wasn't normal.

From that day i wanted to poop more often and i wanted to poop everyday when i was at school and i didnt really like to poop at school so i was holding it but sometimes these noises were starting and i was embarrassed.My poop wasn't normal when i finally returned home.This was pretty much my routine in 2012-2013 school year.When the school ended it wa slike i was cured,i mean i was waking up,went to the toilet once(sometimes it wasn't normal poop) and i didnt need to go at the toilet again!

When this school year started again I knew that i wil lwant to poop after a while a wake up.The annoying thing is that i want to poop after some time not when i wake up but i was kind of trying to poop before school beause i wanted to avoid the embarrassing noises.I didnt have any problem at first with that but in December it came back and i was feeling bloated and sometimes i had the urge to poop but i didnt really do anything(except a yellow liquid) and it was annoying.The last week before christmass it got so much worse that i had to visit the toilet very often that i didnt go toschool some days.I got worried and i went to a GL.He told me that i probably dont have anything and he send me to do bloodtest and poop test(i dont know the english word).The bloodtest was fine,for the poop test i dont know yet.He also gave me something to drink at my lunch to hlelp my bowel.

I have realised that at the weekends for example,i wake up and when i have to poop,i poop and thats all,i rarely want to poop again the same day.But when i have to go to school,i get so nervous that i nee to poop!!And the worst thing is that here in greece we do lessons after school and i need to poop when i am there too,and if i wont,the embarrasing noises start!This happens when i am writting tests every time too,and it is so annoying because it is terrible silent and sometimes i dont pay attention to what i write because i want to just answer everything quickly and leave from there,even if i have studied really well.Soemtimes when i leave the class i dont want to poop anymore.

I really dont know what is going on,sometimes i am okay,others i am not,especially when i have school,i am always nervous that i will want to poop and the sounds will start!

Sorry for my English,any idea for what is going on to me?

I am not a person that gets nervous very easily but sometimes it is very annoying!

Thanks for reading..


----------



## BettyA (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Greg,

It sounds to me like you DO have ibs ... and its definitely stress-triggered. I don't know if you would care to visit with a doctor about this, but it might be a good idea...

The 'mind' is a fascinating, incredulous thing...and we can 'hypnotize' ourselves into being sick on all kinds of different levels. I know this for a fact, because I myself experience this (as do others if they admit it or not)









So, your problem seems to be connected to school...and the 'fear' you have of this happening is so strong that it can CAUSE all the symptoms... I am NOT saying you are doing this on purpose. Of course you are not!

There might be a possibility that the dr could give you something for your nerves. I am not one to advocate a lot of mind altering drugs, but sometimes, if used carefully, It could REALLY benefit you.

This may not be of much help, but I do sincerely want to wish you goo luck.


----------

